# Public Schools



## camillec (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'll be moving to China in 6 weeks. I need information on how to enroll a child in a local Chinese public primary school. Thanks in advance.


----------



## philippz (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi! China has changed some laws, so it's possible now to enroll international children in public schools. Find a school in your area and call the office, just ask for the exact procedure. Usually they are very nice and will help you.


----------

